# monitor buttons not working



## Mindy (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi everyone this is my first post. My monitor screwed up for no apparent reason. I have followed all guidelines to try to reset it, by the way, the reset button does not work on the monitor, when ever I push it a green key symbol comes up in the left hand corner. when I press the menu button on the monitor the menu pops up with Japanese writing....what happened??? I tried talking to Dell tech. but with the outsourcing of American jobs there seemed to be a language barrier and after explaining the situation for 20 minutes I am afraid they still had no idea what I was talking about. No offense to anyone is meant it is just so frustrating! None of the buttons work, my screen is slightly dark and crooked and blurry. Does anyone have any idea what that darned green key symbol means and how to fix it? Thanks for any help you can give.:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

found this post
t2smith
29-05-2006, 02:10 PM
I just fixed mine (Dell D1025TM). I went to the menu (which was all
gibberish), selected the lower-right box (since that's the only one I could
use), hit the select/enter type button (in between the brightness/contrast
buttons). Then I think I hit the left contrast control button (just on the
right side of the enter/select button). That let me access the menus
again...

Then I held the reset button for a few seconds and the monitor flashed a few
times, then the menu was in english again.

watou


----------



## Mindy (Jan 10, 2007)

*monitor buttons*

I did that and the green key in the left hand corner keeps coming up, also in that same box he was mentioning, it does open but is set on that green key and won't open. does this make sense? thanks for replying and trying to help me


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the key means the menu is locked,one of the buttons or one of the symbols onscreen must unlock it
try pressing to get the key to disappear
http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/2005FPW/En/setup.htm
http://www.itc.virginia.edu/desktop/dci/p780.htm


----------

